# Auto gewonnen



## Unregistriert (24 November 2006)

mit falschen Gewinnmitteilungen lässt sich immer noch gut Geld verdienen.

Beispiel einer verblüffend echt wirkenden Mitteilungen per direkt adressiertem Brief:
"... ob Sie den Corsa oder 12880,- Euro in bar wünschen ... unter der Telefonnummer 0900-5739900 206"
Absender: "Autozentrum Breun" im Auftrag der Firma "Lincoln & Benz"

Auffällig: keine Postadresse, sondern nur die gebührenpflichitge Rufnummer.

Ich gehe davon aus, wer mir tatsächlich etwas schenken will, zieht mir nicht vorher das Geld aus der Tasche und hat auch eine Adresse.
Nicht anrufen sondern Mitteilung an bundesnetzagentur.de dann wird die Nummer bald gesperrt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 November 2006)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Es sollte doch nicht verheimlicht werden, wer die Nummer zu verantworten hat...
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/s...=1&sScriptID=59&ruf_nr=5739900&Suche=Absenden
Immerhin kriegen die von jedem Umsatz Antillen, äääh, Anteile.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2006)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

auch meine oma hat diese gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen und hätte dort um ein haar angerufen. kaum zu glauben, dass diese gewinn-masche noch immer funktioniert. ich würd gern wissen, wer dieser D.S.  ist und ob es dieses autocentrum breun im auftrag von lincoln & benz wirklich gibt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2006)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Auch ich habe die Benachrichtigung erhalten, das ich den Corsa oder das Geld mit Abzug bekomme. Hätte auch um ein Haar angerufen dann kam mir die Idee bei Google erstmal nach zufragen. Gotseidank man fällt so schnell rein .


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2006)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

diese firma breun scheint ja wirklich viele autos zu verschenken zu haben jedenfalls hat man uns dieses angebot auch gemacht!!! man sollte da wirklich nicht anrufen, sondern die staatsanwaltschaft einschalten. ciao


----------



## Captain Picard (27 November 2006)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> im Auftrag der Firma "Lincoln & Benz"
> Auffällig: keine Postadresse, sondern nur die gebührenpflichitge Rufnummer.


hier gibt es eine,  ob sie stimmt darf sehr bezweifelt werden 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13457


> Die Post kommt angeblich aus Aachen, im Briefumschlag steht etwas geschrieben von 'Lincoln & Benz, Abt. LA2, Postbus 71078, NL-3000 PD Rotterdam'.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2006)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

auch ich habe diese gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen und  kaum zu glauben, dass diese gewinn-masche noch immer funktioniert. ich würde gern wissen, wer dieser dieter s_(...)_ ist und ob es dieses autocentrum breun im auftrag von lincoln & benz wirklich gibt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Auch mir ist heute so ein Gewinn ins Haus geflattert ich hätte ein schönes Auto gewonnen nämlich ein Opel Astra.Sowas müßte man mal ins Fernseh bringen bei ein Fall für Escher,Damit solche Menschen mal das Handwerk gelegt wird. Ich hoffe Ihr seid auch meiner Meinung.Bis jetzt hat er fast alle Fälle gelöst.
D.Reinemund


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Also ich habe auch so eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen bei mir stand aber eine adresse im Briefumschlag bei. Was würdet Ihr raten mal hinschreiben und schauen was sie machen????


----------



## sascha (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch so eine Gewinnbenachrichtigung bekommen bei mir stand aber eine adresse im Briefumschlag bei. Was würdet Ihr raten mal hinschreiben und schauen was sie machen????



Tolle Idee. Am Besten schickst du Ihnen auch gleich deine Kontodaten mit. Oder  deine Kreditkarte. Lad sie doch zum Kaffee ein... :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

...schaut doch einfach mal hier:
http://www.augsblog.de/2006/11/28/corsa-12880-euro-oder-eine-dicke-telefonrechnung

und medet den Vorfall hier:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni..._Spam_-_Rufnummernmissbrauch/Kontakt_1er.html

Gruß Al


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2007)

*Auto oder 16.600 Euro gewonnen*

Auch meiner Großtante hat man einen solchen "Gewinn" angeboten: Opel Astra oder 16.600 Euro (Firma Lincoln und Benz). Sie sollte Tel. 0900-5869431206, Frau Bach anrufen.
 Über die Rufnummer-Suche findet sich dazu eine Adresse in Hongkong. Werde das der Bundenetzagentur melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Auch meine 77 jährige Mutter hat ein solches schreiben erhalten, indem ein gewinn über einen Opel Astra oder 16.360,00 Euro in bar versprochen wird. Sie besitz garkeinen Führerschein und bekommt  trotzdem ein Auto. Sie hat dann mit mir telefoniert(Tochter) und ich bin zum Glück ins Internet gegangen um nach der Firma Lincoln und Benz zu schauen.
Ich bin erstaunt mit welchen dreisten Mittel hier gearbeitet wird, wo ist hier der Eingriff unseres Rechtsstaates???


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Um ein haar hätte ich da angerufen mein vater war sich nicht sicher und hat zu mir gesagt das ich diese frima im internet suchen soll und dann war mir sofort eins klar das ,dass alles nur betrug ist!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt mit welchen dreisten Mittel hier gearbeitet wird, wo ist hier der Eingriff unseres Rechtsstaates???


Frage das bitte deinen zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten
--> http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de
--> Abfrage nach Postleitzahl:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/abgeordnete-866-0.html

Und beschwer Dich über die Nummer unter Angabe von namen/Anschrift bei
rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2008)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Ja, Ja, ich kenn das. Die Firma Lincoln&Benz, schickt mir ständig irgendwelche Schreiben, z.B. Auto gewonnen, oder statt dessen, Barauszahlung, wo sie dann allerdings 350.-€ Bearbeitungsgebühr abziehen müssen. Heut hab ich ein Schreiben bekommen, daß ich 10000 € gewonnen hätte, ich müßte nur die Nummer unter der oben angegebenen Telefonnummer bestätigen. 
Jetzt haben sie übrigens die Telefonnummer: 09005....

Man muß ja öfters mal welchseln, damit der [.......] nicht so auffällt.
Ich weiß auch nicht warum solche [.........] immer noch durch gehen.

Liebe Grüße

Kerstin
_
Zwei Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2008)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*



> Und beschwer Dich über die Nummer unter Angabe von namen/Anschrift bei
> rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de


Damit es aufhört muss man was tun.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2008)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Danke, mach ich. Solchen Leuten muß man wirklich das Handwerk unterbinden!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2008)

*AW: Bargeld gewonnen*

Lt. Schreiben der Firma L & B hat meine Frau € 5.555.00 gewonnen. Wir sollen mitteilen, in welchem Lokal bei Bremen sie den Scheck entgegennehmen möchte. Aine Antwort kann aber nur über die gebührenpflichtige Rufnummer 09005 104 962 211 erfolgen. eine schriftliche Miteilung ist niocht möglich, da der Brief keine Absenderadresse nennt.
Also - in den Papierkorb.
M f G
Schröder


----------



## Niclas (21 November 2008)

*AW: Bargeld gewonnen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aine Antwort kann aber nur über die gebührenpflichtige Rufnummer 09005 104 962 211 erfolgen.



wer sonst als:  


> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 104962
> Diensteanbieter:
> LINCOLN & BENZ LIMITED
> ...


----------



## forencowboy (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Bargeld gewonnen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lt. Schreiben der Firma L & B hat meine Frau € 5.555.00 gewonnen. Wir sollen mitteilen, in welchem Lokal bei Bremen sie den Scheck entgegennehmen möchte. Aine Antwort kann aber nur über die gebührenpflichtige Rufnummer 09005 104 962 211 erfolgen. eine schriftliche Miteilung ist niocht möglich, da der Brief keine Absenderadresse nennt.
> Also - in den Papierkorb.
> M f G
> Schröder







Da würde ich mir den Weg zur Telefonzelle nicht ersparen.:scherzkeks:
"Isch habe gar keine Telefonä!"

Was würde denn passieren wenn ich dort über eine Telefonzelle anrufe und nicht mein eigenes Telefon benutze.

Die Frage ist ernst gemeint.
Ich wäre neugierig wie so ein Treffen zustande kommen soll.





forencowboy


----------



## Antiscammer (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Da kommt kein Treffen zustande!
Der einzige Zweck ist der, dass Du auf dieser kostenpflichtigen 0900-er Nummer anrufen sollst und möglichst viel Geld vertelefonierst, während Du wahrscheinlich in einer ewigen Warteschleife hängst und die ganze Zeit Mozarts Kleine Nachtmusik hörst.
Ob man von einer Telefonzelle aus überhaupt 0900-er Nummern anrufen kann, weiß ich nicht (geht vermutlich mit "Call-Cards"). Aber auch da wirst Du Geld los -so oder so.


----------



## forencowboy (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Ach so!
Das wußte ich auch noch nicht. 
Während ich damals bei GENION (Jetzt O²) einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Habe ich direkt solche Nummern sperren lassen.
Die Verkäuferin hat mich nach dieser Option gefragt, ob das so gemacht werden soll.

Zumindest kann ich keine 0900-Nummern anrufen.
Ich kenne deshalb den Tarif nicht.



forencowboy


----------



## webwatcher (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Auto gewonnen*

Autohaus Immengröner ist Lincoln & Benz ist Abzocke | Augsblog.de



> Falls jemand dieser Tage von einem “Autohaus Immengröner” einen Brief bekommt in dem behauptet wird, ein gewonnener Mercedes A 150 im Wert von 20.081, 25 Euro stehe zur Abholung bereit, sollte das Schreiben ganz schnell in den Müll werfen.


----------

